# Chrome Motorcycle & Southeast Asian Ebony



## OZturner (Nov 18, 2018)

View in Gallery

The Motorcycle Kit from PSI, is one of the easiest Kits to assemble, it is of Superb Quality, and Striking Appearance.
To start with it uses a 3/8" Drill for the Blank.
It has, apart from the Refill, and the Spring, 3 parts to add to the Blank .
The Head Unit, contains the profile of the Single Cylinder Motor, a Shock Absorber, it has a Kick Start Pedal that operates the refill, and the Twin Exhaust Pipes are the Clip.
The other two parts you fit are the Threaded Coupler, and the Nose Cone.

This vision of a “One Lunger”(One Cylinder)  Motor Cycle, brought back to mind, many of the Post War, Single Cylinder, English Motor Cycles, such as the “AJS”, the Matchless, the Vincent Velocet  and Triumph, just to name a few. 
Many of these Stood out with their Frame, Fuel Tank, Mud Guards, etc, were Painted Black, and had Chrome, and Polished Aluminium.

This image, led me to use Southeast Asian Ebony, for the Body. 
It was beautiful to turn with the Roughing Gouge, and Skew. 
I then Finish, from 180 to 500 Abranet. 
Then through the grades of Micro Mesh, all on the bare Ebony, after which I gave it 2 coats of CA, and after each coat, gave a complete series of Micro Mesh. 
Finally, to finish, I gave a coat of Renaissance Wax.
This Southeast Asian Ebony, is a very Fatty Wood, the Gouge and Skew, peeled off the cuttings, like you could peel Butter from the Tub, it also was Susceptible and Burnished very easily, to a smooth and closed grain surface.

I will be building more of these; I think there is a definite Market, not only  among the “Bikie Fraternity”, but the independent and casual Motorcycle Owners.
Your Critique, and Comments are always welcome,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 18, 2018)

That's a beauty.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 18, 2018)

Very nice Brian!  Glad to see you back.


----------



## magpens (Nov 18, 2018)

Lovely work, Brian !!


----------



## Herb G (Nov 18, 2018)

Great looking pen Brian. It's good to see you back in the shop.
Take care & be well, my friend.


----------



## OZturner (Nov 18, 2018)

Many thanks Jim, Tom, Mal, and Herb, for your kind words, I really did enjoy making this Pen, If you get the chance or make one, I hope you get the same enjoyment as I did.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 18, 2018)

looks really nice Brian! luv the Ebony makes a stand out pen


----------



## OZturner (Nov 18, 2018)

Many thanks John, for your Kind words. 
Yes it is a Beautiful Timber to both Work and Finish.
It's a shame that I have only a small amount, one leg from an old Plant Stand, Carved, and about 25mm in a rough square profile, with heavily rounded edges.
Wish I had some more.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## jeff (Nov 20, 2018)

Brian, that's looks great on our front page! :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 20, 2018)

Congrads on the front page. Well deserved. Nice photo.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 21, 2018)

I somehow missed this one when it was posted.  Glad it made the front page so I had a chance to see it and read your excellent post.  Congratulations Brian.

Ed


----------



## elkhorn (Nov 21, 2018)

Well done, Brian!  The wood goes quite well,with the motorcycle parts. Glad to see you turning and posting again. Congratulations on the front page - well deserved.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 21, 2018)

Congrats on the front page!  Well deserved.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 21, 2018)

Very nice pen Brian. Thanks for your review. Your finish process sounds interesting. It shows good results. The fit is dead on in my opinion.

Congratulations on making the front page! Well deserved!


----------



## gtriever (Nov 21, 2018)

Brian, that's a great pen, and well-deserved front page. Congrats!


----------



## mark james (Nov 21, 2018)

Congrats on a wonderful pen.  Well deserved.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 21, 2018)

Brian big congrats on the front page well deserved, Awesome pen mate! very happy for you.


----------



## LouCee (Nov 21, 2018)

Congrats on the front page, looks great!


----------



## leehljp (Nov 21, 2018)

The Front Page Edition looks Great! Congratulations!


----------



## Bob in SF (Nov 22, 2018)

Great to see your fine pen on the front page - congrats, Brian!


----------



## wizard (Nov 22, 2018)

Brian, 
That pen is beautiful!!  Perfect match of gorgeous wood and components. The fit and finish is excellent!! The front page is the perfect place for it !!!!
I haven’t been on here that much and it was a pleasure to see your work.
Brian, i just want you to know that in addition to being a superb craftsman you an exceptional and thoughtful individual. A true gentleman in every sense and meaning of the word. I wish you and your family  a Wonderful Thanksging!!!
Kindest Regards,
Doc


----------



## OZturner (Nov 22, 2018)

*Blown Away*



jeff said:


> Brian, that's looks great on our front page! :biggrin:



Jeff, I am Blown Away.
Sincerely, never in a Million Years would I have expected that a Pen I made would feature on the Front Page of the International Association of Penturners.
When I consider the Calibre of those who have been there before me, and the Pens they have posted, and those possibly to follow. I feel very Humble, Proud, Delighted, and Ecstatic.
Thank You.

Also My thanks for the supporting posts, and Kind Words, from so many of my Associates who continue over the years to support the Members, with Posts, Advice, Comments and Critiques including, John T, Ed, John (Elkhorn), Cody, Chuck, Art, Mark, John Crane, Hank,and my Friend Bob in SF, (it must have been the Liquid Vitamins) as well as a longtime Friend Doc.
You are all Special People, Again Thank You All.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Nov 23, 2018)

*Outstanding !*

Brian,

Excellent history and choice of pen barrel wood.  

Thank you for sharing.

Charlie


----------



## OZturner (Nov 24, 2018)

CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI said:


> Brian,
> 
> Excellent history and choice of pen barrel wood.
> 
> ...



Thank you Charles, for your kind Comments, and your Years of Support, You are Greatly Appreciated.

Kindest regards, my Friend.
Brian.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 28, 2018)

Congratulations on the front page Brian!!
When I saw your pen on the front page, it brought a smile to my face and joy to see your marvelous handiwork showcased here. The pen blank, fit and finish are second to none and it looks as if it grew there and was just meant to be.

For years I have enjoyed your posts of encouragement to others and the uplifting tone that is set by your words. 
From the words I hear you write, you Brian, are the ultimate complimentarian and use this gift to the fullest. I do look forward to reading your posts....and seeing more pens.
Be well my friend!


----------



## OZturner (Nov 29, 2018)

Charlie_W said:


> Congratulations on the front page Brian!!
> When I saw your pen on the front page, it brought a smile to my face and joy to see your marvelous handiwork showcased here. The pen blank, fit and finish are second to none and it looks as if it grew there and was just meant to be.
> 
> For years I have enjoyed your posts of encouragement to others and the uplifting tone that is set by your words.
> ...



Thank you Charlie for your very kind words.
With my Critiques’, I do try to emphasize the Positives that I see. 
Whilst also discussing any Negative Elements, or Features which I feel are undesirable.
Hopefully in such a way that the Pen Maker isn't so turned off, or that they fail to recognize the Positives, and Heaven Forbid that they feel, that what they have done was worthless or inferior.
I try hard to be Constructive, and not Destructive, I will usually give my thoughts on what can be done to Improve or eliminate any undesirable Feature. 

It is very pleasing to be recognized and appreciated.
Again, my Sincere thanks for your Generous Comments.
May you and yours have a Healthy, and Happy Christmas.

Kindest regards, My Friend.
Brian Hawkins aka OZturner.
.


----------



## philipff (Nov 29, 2018)

My kits from PSI say 10mm??   Philip


----------



## OZturner (Nov 30, 2018)

*Wrong Diameter Drill Given.*



philipff said:


> My kits from PSI say 10mm??   Philip



Thanks Philip, You are correct, :good: the Diameter of the Drill is 10mm, and not 3/8" as I quoted.
The Pens Instructions are so easy that I didn't bother filing the Instructions, after I built it, and when I posted the Pen, I knew that it was a popular size, and I wrongly thought it was 3/8". My Goof. :redface:
Thanks for noticing and putting me straight, well caught.  :highfive:
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 30, 2018)

Brian, first off, congrats on the cover shot. It's well deserved and you have made many pens that could have made it, so please don't sell yourself short. :wink: You are also very kind with your complements to others, so it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. 

Please permit me to comment on the kit itself.
I really like the concept and think the top half is pretty cool. I'm afraid the idea around the style of the nib eludes me.  It appears to have a hook on it and a twisted style. I don't get it. If you or anyone else knows what it represents, then please let me know.
It looks like they have incorporated an 'old school' bike pedal which is nice but then mixed it with a rifle bolt action. 
I think they may have been better of by perhaps using an old style kick starter pedal in the clip and then had a twist or click mech. :wink:
But hey, that's just me. :biggrin:


----------



## OZturner (Dec 1, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Brian, first off, congrats on the cover shot. It's well deserved and you have made many pens that could have made it, so please don't sell yourself short. :wink: You are also very kind with your complements to others, so it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.
> 
> Please permit me to comment on the kit itself.
> I really like the concept and think the top half is pretty cool. I'm afraid the idea around the style of the nib eludes me.  It appears to have a hook on it and a twisted style. I don't get it. If you or anyone else knows what it represents, then please let me know.
> ...




Thank You Steven, for your very kind words and support.
It is most gratifying to receive such comments and remarks, from a Pen Maker of your standing, and to realise that ones own small contribution to the Association, is well received and appreciated, by so many members of long standing, and experience, and who's contributions are magnificent and legendary.

I share your remark as to the significance of the Hooked, Eagle Nose Cone. All I could come up with was: 
"Could it be in reference to the Early Bike Riding Groups, in the days before Bikies wearing their leathers and colours of their various Bike Clubs, and be a General Tribute to "The American Eagle""?
I also winced at the Kiddies Tricycle Pedal for the Kick Start Pedal, in particular being fixed, and obviously the wrong Style and Shape, But I can appreciate that if they were to make the Pedal a fold up Bar style, that would involve additional components, and the Fold Up and Spring, could become a weakness in the Pen operation.
Even accepting those points I did enjoy making a pen with the Kit, and I was very pleased with the end result.

I have not been on the Web Site so much last year, due to some illnesses, so I didn't get to read or hear how your trip, Down Under Went, I trust you had a enjoyable time and were Royally Looked After?

Kindest Regards,
Brian.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 2, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Brian, first off, congrats on the cover shot. It's well deserved and you have made many pens that could have made it, so please don't sell yourself short. :wink: You are also very kind with your complements to others, so it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.
> 
> Please permit me to comment on the kit itself.
> I really like the concept and think the top half is pretty cool. I'm afraid the idea around the style of the nib eludes me.  It appears to have a hook on it and a twisted style. I don't get it. If you or anyone else knows what it represents, then please let me know.
> ...




I was once at a motorcycle shop in Las Vegas and they had on display a very old motorcycle that was more a bicycle than and actual motorcycle.  Had a small engine that propelled you but had the original type pedals off a bike.  It didn't look like a motorcycle from today at all.  I think what they were trying to do here with the "bolt action style" was to make it kind of like a kick start bike.  Just my opinion but I will say again, it's a very nice pen indeed.


----------

